# Visualisierung Gebäudeautomation



## philipp00 (4 Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte gerne mein zu Hause visualisieren, sprich es gibt schon einen Visio von Atvise, leider kann ich dies nur Lokal bedienen.
Hatt jemand einen Idee wie ich die am schnellsten, sichersten und einfachsten auch von ausserhalb meines Netzwerk abrufen (bedienen) kann.

Gibt es da schon Erfahrungswerte, kann auch ein anderer Anbierter sein der dies bereits anbietet.


Gruss


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Juni 2020)

Falls Du eine Fritzbox hast, kommst du von außer einigermaßen sicher in heimische Netz.

Aber Atvise hat doch den Fernzugriff dabei, oder?

"access from everywhere": https://www.atvise.com/en/products-solutions/atvise-builder


----------



## philipp00 (5 Juni 2020)

Hallo Gerhard

Danke für dein Feedback.
Hast du Erfahrung mit einem der beiden Systeme (Fritzbox/Atvise)?

Gruss

Philipp


----------



## MasterOhh (5 Juni 2020)

Atvise selber sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Atvise ist ja web basierend und daher solltest du von außen mit einem Webbrowser das HMI aufrufen können. Du wirst aber sicherlich eine statsiche IP benötigen und etwas Know How im IT Bereich um die Verbindung auch so sicher zu machen, das nicht Hinz und Kunz bei dir zu Hause das Licht ein und aus schalten können.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Juni 2020)

philipp00 schrieb:


> Hallo Gerhard
> 
> Danke für dein Feedback.
> Hast du Erfahrung mit einem der beiden Systeme (Fritzbox/Atvise)?
> ...



Fritzbox ja und Atvise nein. Nebenbei: Atvise bietet auch einen Cloud Server, der die Fernbedienung möglich macht.

PS: Ich höre schon den Aufschrei der Sicherheitsexperten. Im Prinzip hast Du grob drei Möglichkeiten:

Ein Loch in die Fritzbox-Firewall bohren und den eigenen Fähigkeiten vertrauen 
Den Cloudservice des Anbieters nutzen und deren Fähigkeiten vertrauen 
bleiben lassen


----------



## philipp00 (8 Juni 2020)

Der Cloudservice ist einfach ein Stück teurer wie eine Normale Visio, habe gedacht evtl. lasst sich dies mit einen drittanbieter günstiger lösen.
Habt irh Vorschläge für einen Webvisio anbieter mit Cloudlösung, die relativ günstig sind.

Gruss

Philipp


----------



## philipp00 (8 Juni 2020)

So eine einfache und günstige Visio mit Cloudlösung wäre auch interessant für kleinen Funktionen, wie z.B. einzelne Geräte (WP).
Wenn jemand etwas kennt, wäre ich sehr interessiert.

Gruss

Philipp


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Juni 2020)

In #1 schreibst Du, Du würdest etwas suchen und in #6 lesen wir dann, dass es das schon gibt, aber zu teuer sei.


----------



## philipp00 (8 Juni 2020)

Beim ersten Beitrag wusste ich es auch noch nicht, habe mittlerweile bei Atvise Vertrieb angefragt.


----------



## webhmi (24 September 2020)

WebHMI ist für Ihre Zwecke geeignet. Es ist möglich, eine Verbindung zur Cloud herzustellen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 September 2020)

Hallo Zusammen.

Das hier hab ich auf der SPS-Messe gefunden,habe aber noch keinerlei Erfahrungen damit.
Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich?https://www.insevis.de/produkte/software/remotestage/

GrußTimo


----------



## Ing_Lupo (27 September 2020)

Hallo

aber nur im simatic  Umfeld.

Welche Gw ist denn eingesetzt ?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 September 2020)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> aber nur im simatic  Umfeld.
> 
> Welche Gw ist denn eingesetzt ?



Sorry, herr Inschenör!
Ich wollte nur helfen, ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei Herrn Inschenör_Lupo dass ich diesen dummen Link gepostet habe!
Da der TE bis jetzt offen gelassen hat, um welche SPS es sich handelt, dachte ich, dass es vielleicht für ihn, oder vielleicht andere,
die vielleicht ein ähnliches Problem haben, dieser Link hilfreich sein könnte.
Hier hat mich aber der Ingenjör_Lüpo eines besseren belehrt, wofür ich ihm Sehr Dankbar bin!
Sorry, dass ich diesen grossen Fehler gemacht habe, und hier jemandem helfen wollte!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Fluffi (27 September 2020)

> sprich es gibt schon einen Visio von Atvise, leider kann ich dies nur Lokal bedienen.


Dann ist doch die Sachlage klar: Mit VPN  (nicht NAT) auf die Fritzbox und dann wie im lokalen Netz das HMI bedienen.
Kostet nichts, ist schnell gemacht und am sichersten. Alle anderen Cloud/Web-HMI Lösungen setzen darauf, dass all deine Daten auf einem Server im Netz landen. Das kostet einen Anschafungspreis, dauerhafte Lizenzgebühren und ist unter Umständen nicht sicher. Warum also diesen Weg gehen?


----------

